# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  %%% الريال ينهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااار %%%

## لعوتة

*الدقيقة


17


2


صفر
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*العراضة 

+  

اربعة فرص مضمونة


الدقيقة


25
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الميدان كله اتلتيكو بس 
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*ضربة جزاء أوضح من الشمس وبقرب الحكم لم تحتسب !!!
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*حكام صلاح إغتربوا لإسبانيا
*

----------


## حوته 1

*النتيجة كم ان شاء الله تكون .....
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*هووووى يا .. فشلوناب ... الكورة لسة ما انتهت .
*

----------


## حوته 1

*هههههههه عندك امل
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*تلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتة
                        	*

----------


## حوته 1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

هووووى يا .. فشلوناب ... الكورة لسة ما انتهت .



الدقيقة 70 تلاته حلااااااااته  ..
اضرب الحمام  ههههههههههههاى
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*نهاية المباراة بأربعة أهداف 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*حقيقة شاهدت المباراة من الدقيقة 27 من الشوط الاول وجدتها كانت 2/صفر لصالح الفريق المضيف وتابعت المباراة حتي صافرة النهاية 
دفاع الريال كان ذي بوابة عبدالقيوم الثلاثي بيبي وراموس ومارسليو لم يكونوا لاعبين اكثر الريال من تحضير الكرة في نصف ملعبه  وكان هناك تفوق واضح في خط المناورة لصالح اتلتيكو مدريد بالضغط علي حامل الكرة والمبادرة في استقبال الكرة قبل ان تصل الي لاعب الخصم . عموما بالرغم ذلك سيكون الريال متصدرا بفارق نقطة اذا فازت برشلونة في مباراتها القادمة 
*

----------


## سوباوى

*يا خبر ابيض
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

هووووى يا .. فشلوناب ... الكورة لسة ما انتهت .



ياربي لسه ماانتهت ؟
                        	*

----------

